# Marks & SPencer extra strong tea bags in Greece?



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

Do any of the branches of M&S in Greece sell their extra strong tea bags does anyone know? In Patras? Iraklion? At a guess, Athens does but not really going to Athens Syntagma area. thanks


----------

